# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  النفخ علي الطعام الساخن

## الرايقة

* تحياتي
ودمتم عافية
حركه  تلقائية عند الكثير ..وهي النفخ على الطعام الساخن لتبريده
هي تتكرر يومياً عند  الكثير خاصة اطفالنا كل صباح أتعلم
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن هذا  الفعل وهو الذي لاينطق عن الهوى..

والحقيقه العلميه تقول.. انه توجد في  اجسامنا بكتيريا صديقه..
بعكس تلك الضارة وهي تساعد الجسم على مقاومة بعض  الامراض..
وهي توجد في الحلق..لكن حين يقوم الانسان بالنفخ..
تخرج هذه  البكتيريا مع الهواء الخارج من جوف الانسان
ولكن بمجرد ملامستها لسطح ساخن تتحول  الى بكتيريا ضارة
مؤدية الى الاصابة بالسرطان اجارنا الله واياكم
ولأجل ما  ذُكر ننصح بعدم النفخ على الطعام أو الشراب الساخن بقصد التبريد....

فعن  عبدالله بن عباس قال
((نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتنفس في الإناء ،  أو ينفخ فيه))
رواه أبو داواد

وصلى الله عليه وسلم
ومنحنا واياكم  الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مشكورة اختنا الرايقة على الموضوع  الجميل ونحنا زاتنا تحت تحت بنفخ
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مشكورة اختنا الرايقة على الموضوع  الجميل ونحنا زاتنا تحت تحت بنفخ



تحياتي
سعدت جدا بمرورك
 
*

----------


## أبو الجيش

*مشكورة اختنا الراقية على الموضوع و الاثبت بالجد انك راقية اسم على مسمى
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو الجيش
					

مشكورة اختنا الراقية على الموضوع و الاثبت بالجد انك راقية اسم على مسمى



تحياتي
وانا بشكرك كتير وانت تنور البوست
سلمت يداك
 
*

----------

